# Tda 2030 real potencia vs voltaje



## ESTEBAN555 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hola a todos !

Me parece que hay un error en la hoja de datos del TDA2030 o quizás yo no estoy entendiendo.....

En el primer párrafo dice clarito que entrega 14watts con 14 voltios de alimentación simple.

Pero al ver los gráficos no dice lo mismo...si miramos el gráfico de potencia vs voltaje nos dá aproximadamente 2 o 3 watts sobre 4 ohms.

Tengo que usar este integrado en 12 volts y quiero saber cuantos watts estaría obteniendo sobre 4 ohms....alguien que pueda aclarar el tema 

gracias !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

Buscador !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Usar ese amplificador a 12 V fuente simple es un desperdicio , ya que sería el equivalente a 6 + 6V y lo óptimo sería 20 + 20 V 

de 40 a 12V  hay demasiada diferencia


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Jul 1, 2015)

si iba a usar un tda2003 pero busco buena calidad, parece mejor el 2030 de THD...quería algun circuito simple en 12v que entregue 4w aprox en 4 ohms pero buena calidad de audio



había armado un ne5534 con dos transistores de salida que sonaba impresionante pero aún con 12v no tiraba tanta potencia



No me quedó claro de todas maneras la real potencia a 12v del tda2030


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2015)

La potencia máxima teórica de saca rápidamente:
Vpp= Vcc

Vmax=1/2 Vpp

Vef= Vpp/ raíz(2)

P=Vef²/Z

Osea:
P= 6²/2/4=36/8=4,5W máximo teórico. En la realidad bastante menos.


Si no me he equivocado, en el teléfono es un lío contestar esto.


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Jul 1, 2015)

perfecto ! busco 4w !! eso sería ideal

entonces está mal la gráfica del PDF como yo pensaba....me indica mucho menos que 4w


----------



## pandacba (Jul 1, 2015)

Tenes mucho que aprender, el cáluculo de la potencia máxima no interviene la distorción es eimplemente eso máxima potencia, Si buscas baja distorción evidentemente no lo podes hacer llegar a la máxima potencia, si no fijete que hay dos gráficso uno para 0.5% y otro para 10% esta luego en cada uno como lo quiere usar y en que ambiente...

Podes utilazar el TDA2002, podes utilzar el TDA2006 a 24V8ohms 6W o  a 4ohms 12W silo bajas a 12 a 4ohm 3W


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 1, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Usar ese amplificador a 12 V fuente simple es un desperdicio , ya que sería el equivalente a 6 + 6V y lo óptimo sería 20 + 20 V
> 
> de 40 a 12V  hay demasiada diferencia



Te pasaste *Dosme* el integrado no aguanta mas de 30V y menos que la mayoría son genéricos  yo lo use con una fuente 15+15 y volo  pero es verdad como tu dices es un desperdicio un TDA2030 para 12Volts a menos que no quede otra  tambien es un desperdicio que no usen el buscador = (

*Ahora para el que pregunto el integrado que necesitas para tu parlante de 4Ω y fuente de 12Volts es el TDA2002 y creeme que de 12Volts se puede sacar muchas mas potencia, pero eso ya seria integrado para estéreo de coche y para parlantes de 2Ω*



pandacba dijo:


> Tenes mucho que aprender, el cáluculo de la potencia máxima no interviene la distorción es eimplemente eso máxima potencia, Si buscas baja distorción evidentemente no lo podes hacer llegar a la máxima potencia, si no fijete que hay dos gráficso uno para 0.5% y otro para 10% esta luego en cada uno como lo quiere usar y en que ambiente...
> 
> Podes utilazar el TDA2002, podes utilzar el TDA2006 a 24V8ohms 6W o  a 4ohms 12W silo bajas a 12 a 4ohm 3W



El 2006!!! muy visto en los televisores  sabes cual y hace mucho que quiero ver y armar al *TDA2003* y no logro encontrar el integrado 

fue el primer amplificador que arme y se lo di a mi hermano y lo quemo y nunca mas lo vi 

*saludos*


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 1, 2015)

Una muy baja distorsión es antagónica contra los bajos voltajes de alimentación y las bajas impedancias de carga (parlante).

Si es necesario llegar a los 4 W máximos, bajo 4 ohmios de carga, 12 V de alimentación simple y amplificación simple (no en puente), estás lamentablemente en zonas donde priman las altas distorsiones, aún con cualquier integrado que utilices (muy probablemente, rozando el 10 % de THD, lo cual es perceptible y a veces inaceptable como índice de alta calidad).

Posiblemente, debas contentarte con lograr unos 2 a 2,1 W máximos, con mucha suerte y THDs del 0,5 % (no creo que mucho menos que eso).

El voltaje de batería suele oscilar entre los 10,8 V mínimos a 14,4 V máximos.

4 W a baja distorsión (THD del 0,5%) serían posibles en puente, pero con impedancias superiores a esos 4 ohmios, que supongo ya disponés.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

Cuando vengas a Capital avisame que te regalo una docena de 2002 o 2003


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 1, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando vengas a Capital avisame que te regalo una docena de 2002 o 2003



joya  igual tengo los 10 que me mando el Lemur  lo que me mato que la fuente me da 17.5+17.5 cuando rectifico y se re calientan los IC y si lo alimento con 14+14 anda a la perfección, pero no conseguí un transformador de esa potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

Metele varios díodos en serie che 

Yo lo que tengo son miniplaquetas puente extraidas de sirenas


----------



## Yónixon (Jul 2, 2015)

ESTEBAN555 dijo:


> Hola a todos !
> 
> Me parece que hay un error en la hoja de datos del TDA2030 o quizás yo no estoy entendiendo.....
> 
> ...


Qué tal *ESTEBAN555*.

Efectivamente el Datasheet presenta un error en el párrafo que mencionas. (http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/technical/document/datasheet/CD00000128.pdf)
La última revisión data del 21-Jun-2011. Fe de erratas. 
*En mi opinion quisieron decir 1.4 W, que es más cercano a la realidad.*


> The TDA2030 is a monolithic integrated circuit in the Pentawatt® package, intended for use as a low frequency class-AB amplifier. Typically it provides 1*.*4 W output power (d = 0.5%) at 14 V/4 Ω. At ±14 V or 28 V, the guaranteed output power is 12 W on a 4 Ω load and 8 W on an 8 Ω (DIN45500).



Sin embargo observando a detalle el gráfico de potencia vs tensión podemos obtener la potencia según el fabricante.
A continuación la he datallado y acompletado marcando los valores relevantes.
​
Y efectivamente, *con una tensión de 14V simples* (o ±7V con una fuente simétrica) *la potencia obtenida es de 3 y 2 Watts* para 4Ω y 8Ω respectivamente. Ojo, hablando de condiciones de laboratorio controladas y todas esas cosas que muchas veces no tenemos. 

Un saludo y espero haber aclarado un poco la pregunta original.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yónixon dijo:


> Qué tal *ESTEBAN555*.
> 
> Efectivamente el Datasheet presenta un error en el párrafo que mencionas. (http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/technical/document/datasheet/CD00000128.pdf)
> La última revisión data del 21-Jun-2011. Fe de erratas.
> ...



Todo lo que has indicado puede ser factible, pero muchas veces las proyecciones de las curvas más allá de los límites superiores ó inferiores definidos estrictamente por el fabricante suelen ser un tanto inciertos en cuanto a resultados.

De todos modos, siendo un poco más conservadores con los números obtenidos, unos 2 W sobre 4 ohmios podrían obtenerse, probablemente.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 3, 2015)

El TDA2006 como mencionas muy utilzado en muchos TV con parlantes de 16 ohms logrando una excelente calidad de sonido.
Y cmomo dice Diego a baja tensión no se puede pedir mucha potencia ya que la distorción esta alli rondando permanentemente en valores inaceptables, de echo diseñar una simpel etapa a 12V es increible pero se complica con tratar de lograr una potencia aceptable a niveles aceptables de distorción.
Incluso mirando restropectivamente, los circuitos para pasacassete o para pasamagazine, eran circuitos bastantes elaborados, con una buena cantidad de transistores, como por ejemplo el Norman que se fabrico aquí o los Aiwa, Roadstar contemporáneos entre muchos otros


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 3, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> El TDA2006 como mencionas muy utilzado en muchos TV con parlantes de 16 ohms logrando una excelente calidad de sonido.



tal cual con parlante de 16Ω en algunos casos te venían 2 de 8Ω en serie y el sonido salia por ambos lados y no el caso de los de 16Ω que estaban en la esquina de abajo a la izquierda


----------



## polilapo (Dic 2, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Te pasaste *Dosme* el integrado no aguanta mas de 30V y menos que la mayoría son genéricos  yo lo use con una fuente 15+15 y volo  pero es verdad como tu dices es un desperdicio un TDA2030 para 12Volts a menos que no quede otra  tambien es un desperdicio que no usen el buscador = (



_*Buenas noches Sres foreros,estoy armandome un conjunto para mediciones con la caja Arta y Juanfilas me aconsejo un TDA2030 pero como no quiero que me sirva solo para eso es que arme un ampli estereo con dos TDA2030 para escuchar con la compu,ahora estoy en la etapa de buscar trafo y me desorientaron con este post . . . . .que aconsejan si 15+15 lo hace volar y 12+12 es un desperdicio. . . . .que le pondrian? Desde ya muchas gracias.*_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2015)

polilapo dijo:


> _*Buenas noches Sres foreros,estoy armandome un conjunto para mediciones con la caja Arta y Juanfilas me aconsejo un TDA2030 pero como no quiero que me sirva solo para eso es que arme un ampli estereo con dos TDA2030 para escuchar con la compu,ahora estoy en la etapa de buscar trafo y me desorientaron con este post . . . . .que aconsejan si 15+15 lo hace volar y 12+12 es un desperdicio. . . . .que le pondrian? Desde ya muchas gracias.*_


Con 15+15 AC vuela por que la salida del rectificador logra casi 25+25V DC y el máximo del TDA2030 son ±18V. Si leyerean el datasheet se darían cuenta que *es imposible usarlo con un trafo de mas de 12+12V AC* y aún así estamos en el límite de la tensión máxima permitida. Si quieren mas potencia, usen un TDA2040/2050 pero como ya están discontinuados hace rato, a menos que estén seguros de conseguir originales, mejor compren los LM1875 que se bancan ±30V DC

Siempre es igual, parece que los datasheet están al reverendo ped0...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 2, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Siempre es igual, parece que los datasheet están al reverendo ped0...



jajaja Muy a menudo te veo renegar *Zoidberg*  de que nadie lee los datasheet



polilapo dijo:


> _*Buenas noches Sres foreros,estoy armandome un conjunto para mediciones con la caja Arta y Juanfilas me aconsejo un TDA2030 pero como no quiero que me sirva solo para eso es que arme un ampli estereo con dos TDA2030 para escuchar con la compu,ahora estoy en la etapa de buscar trafo y me desorientaron con este post . . . . .que aconsejan si 15+15 lo hace volar y 12+12 es un desperdicio. . . . .que le pondrian? Desde ya muchas gracias.*_



Me temo que has mezclado. Veras una cosa es la tensión de corriente continua y otra la tensión alterna del transformadores busca en el FORO y encontraras un monto de información al respecto. Veras en lo que es tensión continua o sea *Vcc* con diodos y capacitor hablamos que con 14+14 esta mas que perfecto, pero en el transformador no habrá o sea antes de los diodos no habra 14+14 sino  10+10 *Vca* o sea corrienta alterna... tu encontraras transformadores que dirán 12+12, 13+13 entonces multiplicas por 1,4 y te dara 16+16 y 18+18... Solo busca un transformador de 9+9 *Vca* y tendras 13+13*Vcc* una tensión perfecta para el *TDA2030*


----------



## polilapo (Dic 3, 2015)

Buenas noches.
No se me enoje Dr ZOIDBERG,soy arquitecto y me he metido en  remodelar los bafles que tenia,pase por todo lo que es diseño,me  interiorice en el manejo de programas (Arta,Winisd,Lspcad,etc),tambien  en como debanar bobinas para el cross(calculo con formula de wheeler y  con programas),lei libros como el de Vasallo tambien paginas en  ingles como Elliot,SoundWestHost,Troelsgravensen,Claudionegro,etc(lo manejo pero no tecnico,solo de conversacion),medi parametros  con el cable de Juan Filas y ahora-con la ayuda de AntonioAA- estoy  haciendo la caja arta para medir respuesta en frecuencia y ahora estoy  construyendome un ampli para esto (y que me sirva para otras cosas  despues por eso es estereo),empece a leer electronica pero a medida que investigo parece  que SE cada vez menos. . . .todo esto lo hice en 3 meses y ahora cuando  tengo el ampli y me falta el trafo LEO EL DATASHEET y no entiendo un . .  . . .carajo . . . . porque esta en ingles tecnico y por eso recurro al  foro. Otra cosa,me encontre con varios TDA 2030 (A,AV,AH,L) todos con distintos  datos, el que tengo es TDA2030A,con la explicacion del Sr SSTC se me  ha aclarado un poquito pero el datasheet de este integrado me habla de  voltaje que va de 6v a 22v en una parte y despues habla de 14v y en otro  lado de 9v y como no entiendo el ingles tecnico no se que me esta  diciendo. . . . . .asi que si no hay otra sugerencia de algun forero  hare un trafo partido de 9v+9v (como indico SSTC) Gracias a todos por la paciencia de leer  mis extensos post.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 3, 2015)

es que un amplificador puede opera con esas tensiones o sea de 6Vcc en adelante cuando dice 22 no se refiere a 22+22 sino a una configuración como esta






que lo que hace es alzar la tensión a 11 que es la tension de salida al parlante y quedaría como 11+11 donde 11 seria la tensión flotante, pero como podras ver hay un capacitor en la salida. Es para que la tension continua que hay no queme al parlante. 

o sea si buscas en el FORO veras que ya han armado este amplificador siguiendo el diagrama correspondiente que se presenta en el datasheet

esa configuracion o red que se encuentra en el pin 1 se llama *bootstrap amplific* pero eso seria ir muy lejos


----------



## polilapo (Dic 4, 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos. subo fotos de lo que estoy haciendo,compre esta placa y la voy armando con los valores que indica la hoja datasheet (que tambien adjunto),me faltan un par de capasitores,resistencia,disipadores,donde meterla y POR SUPUESTO EL TRAFO. Como veran el datasheet que tengo es medio dificil de leer y lo que encontre en la pagina del fabricante del integrado es muy tecnico y sobrepasa mi entendimiento,espero puedan ayudarme. GRACIAS
PD. vi en el datasheet en chino que hay dos opciones de conexion "OCL y BTL" una es 18wx2 y la otra es 36w respectivamente,no se que es OCL y BTL me imagino que uno es estereo y el otro mono en puente,es correcto?
GRACIAS


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 4, 2015)

Si es así como tú dices. Un saludo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 4, 2015)

Ves que entendes,, daaaa gente. 

Solo te falta un transformador de 13+13 esa placa necesita ese transformador ya la conozco y la he visto andar.


----------



## polilapo (Dic 4, 2015)

Hola,gracias por la respuesta. Deduzco,no,entiendo. . . . .la diferencia  es la seguridad con que se realizan las cosas ja. el trafo 13v+13v y  calculo que sera de 3A no?
Si  viste andar a esa placa SSTC . . . . .que tal es? algun consejo?
Otra  cosaSSTC,si decido cambiar los capacitores de 3300µf por algo mas  grande,digamos cerca de 5000µf para que la corriente sea mas  constante,tendria que cambiar alguna otra cosa? o estos capacitores son  independientes del resto de los componentes . . . . O estoy diciendo cualquier cosa?
Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## polilapo (Dic 4, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> jajaja Muy a menudo te veo renegar *Zoidberg*  de que nadie lee los datasheet
> 
> 
> 
> Me temo que has mezclado. Veras una cosa es la tensión de corriente continua y otra la tensión alterna del transformadores busca en el FORO y encontraras un monto de información al respecto. Veras en lo que es tensión continua o sea *Vcc* con diodos y capacitor hablamos que con 14+14 esta mas que perfecto, pero en el transformador no habrá o sea antes de los diodos no habra 14+14 sino  10+10 *Vca* o sea corrienta alterna... tu encontraras transformadores que dirán 12+12, 13+13 entonces multiplicas por 1,4 y te dara 16+16 y 18+18... Solo busca un transformador de 9+9 *Vca* y tendras 13+13*Vcc* una tensión perfecta para el *TDA2030*



PD (del mensaje anterior despues de releer el post) esto quiere decir que a la persona que me va a construir el trafo le tengo que pedir uno de 9v+9v Vca ? y el sabrá que debe colocarle para tener a la entrada de la placa 13+13Vcc? Gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 5, 2015)

NO sé me imagino que a él no le debe importar. Solo te fabricara el transformador. Cambie de opinión, deja el de 9+9Vac y pedí que te armen uno de 13+13Vac. si es de 2.5A ta alcanza para alimentar 7 TDA2030 asi que saca la cuenta  

En cuanto a los capacitores *DOSME* me dijo una vez 1000µF por amper. No es mucho tanta capacidad para 2 integrados locos. Usa 2 de 2200µF/35 y si encontras de esas casualidades 3300µF/50V 

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 5, 2015)

Hacela corta y segura: compra un trafo de 12+12 x 3A. Es comercial y chino, vale 2 mangos y anda perfecto.
Para los caps ponele de 4700uF x 25V pero fijate que quepan en el PCB


----------



## crimson (Dic 5, 2015)

El tema de los capacitores de fuente tiene un porqué. Cuando hacés una fuente simple, va a tener ripple bajo carga, esto es, una tensión fluctuante entre carga y descarga del capacitor de fuente. ¿Cuánto ripple es aceptable? Los diseñadores de fuentes sostienen que un 25% está bien. En una fuente de 12V tendría que oscilar entonces entre 12V a plena carga y 15V en vacío (ripple= 3V = 25% de 12V). Veamos que la fórmula para calcular la capacidad es:

                                          C= (Δt/ΔV).I

En este caso, C es la capacidad mínima requerida, Δt es el tiempo de carga del capacitor (10mS, que es la inversa de 100Hz, recordemos que carga a onda completa), y ΔV la tensión de ripple aceptable (en este caso 3V). Si hacemos la fórmula obtenemos:
                  C= (0.01/3) . 1 = 0.0033 = 3.300uF por cada amper

Esto es para una carga continua, en audio no siempre está el equipo al mango, dado que el consumo esvariable y puede promediarse, se puede redondear a 2.200uF por amper sin problemas.

Saludos C


----------



## polilapo (Dic 5, 2015)

Buenas tardes. Gracias SSTC, Dr Zoidberg y Crimson por su ayuda. Anoche estuve leyendo hasta altas horas de la madrugada el post de Fogonazo "Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentacion de audio" y tome papel,lapiz y calculadora y llegue a tener que hacer un trafo de algo mas de 12v+12v,tengo el rectificador "KBL 406" y llegue a la conclusion que necesito capacitores de algo mas que 4000uf. Con sus consejos pude tener confianza en lo que hago y los valores obtenidos asi que veo si entran los capacitores de 4700uf cono dice Zoidberg y calcula Crimson(ya consegui los de 3300uf x 25v como dice el datasheet de la placa),voy a hacer construir un trafo porque prefiero darle trabajo a alguien del gremio a llenarle los bolsillos a comerciantes oportunistas e importadores,creo que sera de 12+12 o 13+13 3A como dice SSTC dependiendo del tamaño y costo.
Muchas gracias a todos por empujarme. Informare el resultado


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 5, 2015)

Lo que subo a continuación es una tabla de guía aproximada, donde se emplea un mismo transformador de 220 Vca a 12 + 12 Vca, pero jugando con distintas capacidades de filtrado en la configuración de una fuente común (transformador + rectificador + filtro). Se ha tenido en cuenta el voltaje necesario mínimo para no producir recortes de señal, aún cambiando la impedancia de la carga.

Espero les sirva.



Si le colocan unos 4700 uF por rail, se aseguran de poder extraerle todo el jugo al chip, con una relación S/N mínimamente aceptable: 12 W a 4 ohmios a unos 77,5 dB de S/N. Todo válido para Gv = 30 dB aprox.

Saludos


----------



## polilapo (Dic 5, 2015)

Excelente guia. . . . .muchas gracias y muy bueno el aporte.


----------



## polilapo (Dic 6, 2015)

Buenas noches a todos,una ultima consulta como para cerrar el tema. Trafo 13v+13v 3A 72va estaria bien??? no entiendo que son los 72va. . . . . GRACIAS


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2015)

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos,una ultima consulta como para cerrar el tema. Trafo 13v+13v 3A 72va estaria bien??? no entiendo que son los 72va. . . . . GRACIAS



Que el trasformador es de 72 watts o sea que puede alimentar hasta 7 integrados TDA2030


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 6, 2015)

Usá un trafo de 12+12V. Con el de 13+13 estás peligrosamente cerca del limite máximo absoluto del chip, y ante una subida de la tensión de línea te llevás puestos los amplificadores.
Si leés el datasheet vas a ver que la tensión con las que hacen las mediciones es de 14+14V .
Haceme caso, no tiene sentido arriesgar los amplis y *los parlantes* para obtener una fracción de watt extra.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Usá un trafo de 12+12V. Con el de 13+13 estás peligrosamente cerca del limite máximo absoluto del chip, y ante una subida de la tensión de línea te llevás puestos los amplificadores.
> Si leés el datasheet vas a ver que la tensión con las que hacen las mediciones es de 14+14V .
> Haceme caso, no tiene sentido arriesgar los amplis y *los parlantes* para obtener una fracción de watt extra.



Los fabricante Sanio ponen un trasformador de 15+15 para el TDA7265 en los capacitores encontré tensiones de ±22Vcc  porque lo haran


----------



## zorrux (Dic 6, 2015)

Aja ,justamente iba a escribir lo mismo ,"matematicamente" el transformador ideal deberia ser de 11 + 11, (22-1.4) x 1.4 = 14 + 14,si consideramos que  en la realidad hay perdidas ,vueltas  olvidadas al bobinar y otras cosas ,12 + 12  es muy aceptable pero 13 + 13 te pone peligrosamente  cerca de los 18+18 MAXIMOS: 17.2 + 17.2 voltios.

Ademas el datashet indica que  con 14 +14 puedes  obtener entre 9 y 14 wats de  salida( 8 y 4 ohms de parlante ) y que superando los 10 wats la distorsion se vuelve  impresionante.

¿Estas planeando un home tehater ,digo por los 7 TDA2030?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2015)

zorrux dijo:


> ¿Estas planeando un home theater ,digo por los 7 TDA2030?



Si los Ranze tren esa cantidad y lo que digo me voy basando en los años empíricos  y si hay una gran incertidumbre sobre este topic es por la fabricación tanto de las diferentes empresas como los genéricos que últimamente son mas facil de conseguir.


----------



## zorrux (Dic 6, 2015)

Un transformador de 15+15 nos da un voltaje de 20+20, (30-1.4) x 1.4 =20+20,que curiosamente  es el voltaje recomendado por el fabricante para ese integrado.

Si obtienes un valor superior  es por que : o el transformador esta mal bobinado y es de mas voltaje o la corriente de linea en tu sector es muy superior a los 220 voltios nominales.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2015)

zorrux dijo:


> Un transformador de 15+15 nos da un voltaje de 20+20, (30-1.4) x 1.4 =20+20,que curiosamente  es el voltaje recomendado por el fabricante para ese integrado.
> 
> Si obtienes un valor superior  es por que : o el transformador esta mal bobinado y es de mas voltaje o la corriente de linea en tu sector es muy superior a los 220 voltios nominales.



me temo que te equivocas si consideras que esto es un error. Alguien muy astuto esta al tanto de la obsolescencia programada 

Muaa jajaja


----------



## polilapo (Dic 7, 2015)

Buenas tardes,muchas gracias por generar este debate entre uds del cual aprendo (un poco porque hay datos tecnicos que no manejo). El integrado que use en SGS-THOMSON supuestamente "original" y habla en el datasheet de hasta 44v,tambien da un margen de +-6v hasta +-22v,y los datos sobre distorsion y potencia habla-creo- de 15v+15v. Trafo a construir 12v+12v 3A y bajar esos 72va a 36va porque nunca colocare 7 TDA (me gusta el sonido de dos canales y no multicanal) a lo sumo podre colocarle un pre. Otra vez muchas gracias a todos. Aca subo el dataseet del tda (por las dudas)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2015)

Te subo el datasheet que yo tengo, que es de 1998. Fijate en la primera página la tabla denominada "Absolute Maximum Ratings", que marca los valores que no deben sobrepasarse. Ese archivo lo bajé hace algunos años de www.st.com


----------



## polilapo (Dic 7, 2015)

Buenas noches  todos. Muchas gracias Dr Zoidberg . . . . .solucionado mi problema,mando a hacer el trafo,coloco los capacitores de 4700uf,como entren (tal vez uno con patas mas largas que el otro) porque el espacio dejado en el pcb era para 3300uf. . . . . ,los disipadores (en mi ciudad poco se consigue)y les cuento. Gracias a todos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 7, 2015)

usa un trozo de aluminio un chapon de 3mm que sea de 10x20


----------



## polilapo (Dic 7, 2015)

Tengo una mini-empresa de calefactores de frente cramico y le hacemos los conductos y disipadores al igual que la caja en aluminio(atresanl) pero queria ponerle algo dedicado a electronija ja . . . .para no chanchear (aunque no se ve el amplificador) . . . . .terminará con perfil ALUAR para ventanas doble vidrio corrediza ja ja. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2015)

Entra a la pagina www.disipadores.com
La empresa es argentina y tiene muy buenos precios. 
Yo les he comprado y CERO dramas. También te los envían. En mi caso ellos eligieron el transporte... y me salió muy barato...  solo que tuve que ir a buscarlo a la empresa.


----------



## WUANEJO (Sep 22, 2022)

Disculpen, No sé si violo una regla por comentar aca, pero no sabia donde preguntar, asi que pregunto:  he visto algunos circuitos con TDA2030 y usan 18v pero tambien que puede usarse 36v.  Pregunto porque tengo una bocina klip extreme kes 390 que no funciona, tengo 14v en el pin 4  en los 3 TDA. Y asumo que se arruinaron. Pero mido el voltaje de la fuente y es de 29v. Entonces queria saber si al cambiar los TDA por otros nuevos no se queman con los 29voltios de la fuente??. De antemano gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 22, 2022)

Busca el datasheet.

Si soporta ese voltaje y tienes una fuente de poder de 29Vcc (30Vcc seguramente) y es simple, entonces a la salida (pin 4) tienes la mitad de ese voltaje, o sea 14.5Vcc...

Seguro debe llevar capacitor de salida.

Si la fuente fuera simetrica (+15Vcc 0V -15Vcc), entonces tienes un corto en los integrados, o algun componente deteriorado


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 22, 2022)

WUANEJO dijo:


> Disculpen, No sé si violo una regla por comentar aca, pero no sabia donde preguntar, asi que pregunto:  he visto algunos circuitos con TDA2030 y usan 18v pero tambien que puede usarse 36v.  Pregunto porque tengo una bocina klip extreme kes 390 que no funciona, tengo 14v en el pin 4  en los 3 TDA. Y asumo que se arruinaron. Pero mido el voltaje de la fuente y es de 29v. Entonces queria saber si al cambiar los TDA por otros nuevos no se queman con los 29voltios de la fuente??. De antemano gracias.



Hola, Si nos facilitas el como o característica del amplificador. Porque efectivamente YO tengo uno alimentado con fuente simple de 38Vcc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2022)

Puede estar alimentado con 30 V fuente simple o 15+15 fuente doble , de todas maneras , si él toma como referencia para la medida "la pata mas negativa" . . .  la pata 3 siempre tendrá tensión !


----------



## WUANEJO (Oct 11, 2022)

Gracias a todos ya lo tengo


----------



## unmonje (Oct 12, 2022)

WUANEJO dijo:


> Gracias a todos ya lo tengo


¿ Que es lo que TIENES ?  WUANEJO ¿ un cortocircuito ? ¿ la idea o información que te han dado ?   ¿ llego al cerebro ?  ¿ que ?
Un *sustantivo*,  siempre NOS ayuda a entender y a la causa del FORO y a cualquiera que venga mañana a leer en este tema. ¿no le parece ?.


----------



## WUANEJO (Oct 12, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ Que es lo que TIENES ?  WUANEJO ¿ un cortocircuito ? ¿ la idea o información que te han dado ?   ¿ llego al cerebro ?  ¿ que ?
> Un *sustantivo*, siempre NOS ayuda a entender y a la causa del FORO y a cualquiera que venga mañana a leer en este tema. ¿no le parece ?.


*Y*a tengo el dato correcto, puede alimentarse con 12,18 28 sin problema.  *H*e medido voltajes en una aparato de audio que tiene esos tda y tira 28 *V*olts.  *E*l problema ahora es que se ha estropeado un ic  por culpa de un mosfet averiado. *T*ambi*é*n se averi*ó* un diodo zener. xd,xd, ahora me conviene adaptarle una fuente y esa es otra historia, tal*_*vez puedan ayudarme a adaptarle una fuente con derivacion central, mandar*é* fotos para que me den una idea
Aqu*í* la foto del bicho, le voy a poner una fuente externa, 14*V* luego lo doblo y obtengo 28. Supongo no hay problema, no se que opinen ustedes *?*


----------



## unmonje (Oct 12, 2022)

WUANEJO dijo:


> ya tengo el dato correcto, puede alimentarse con 12,18 28 sin problema.  he medido voltajes en una aparato de audio que tiene esos tda y tira 28 voltios. el problema ahora es que se ha estropeado un ic  por culpa de un mosfet averiado. tambien se averio un diodo zener. xd,xd, ahora me conviene adaptarle una fuente y esa es otra historia, talvez puedan ayudarme a adaptarle una fuente con derivacion central, mandare fotos para que me den una idea
> Aqui la foto del bicho, le voy a poner una fuente externa, 14v luego lo doblo y obtengo 28. Supongo no hay problema, no se que opinen ustedes



Antes que nada usted tiene que averiguar  como es el circuito actual, para luego ver que modificación o correección tiene que hacer.
Lo primero, es saber si la fuente que tiene la placa es para fuente partida o no.
Espero que sepa bien lo que está haciendo, sino va a salir bastante humo de ahi.

Si no filtra bien la fuente , lo que si va a tener si dobla la tensión, es un molesto zumbido de fuente mal filtrada, de 100 hrz .

Si usa una fuente de 14 V de* corriente alterna, *  al rectificarla va a obtener cerca de 18 en* onda completa*
Si rectifica en media onda dobladora , va a obtener +18 /- 18 pero en media onda, lo que es pesima idea,  pero ademas, deberá hacer varios cambios al resto del circuito. 👇 Aqui las opciones


----------



## WUANEJO (Oct 13, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Antes que nada usted tiene que averiguar  como es el circuito actual, para luego ver que modificación o correección tiene que hacer.
> Lo primero, es saber si la fuente que tiene la placa es para fuente partida o no.
> Espero que sepa bien lo que está haciendo, sino va a salir bastante humo de ahi.
> 
> ...


Muchisimas gracias. Ya hecho humo😅, se quemo un zener, el ic18818 en fin voy  eliminar esa fuente y utilizare una con derivacion central.   Muchisimas gracias. Por el dato.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 13, 2022)

WUANEJO dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias. Ya hecho humo😅, se quemo un zener, el ic18818 en fin voy  eliminar esa fuente y utilizare una con derivacion central.   Muchisimas gracias. Por el dato.


¿Seré brujo como dice mi hermana  ?   
 NO lo creo ! simplemente, leí un poco la teoría antes.
 No es una cosa que uno diga : Pues que bruto !!! como lee !! Una repasada, como para entender algo.


----------



## WUANEJO (Oct 15, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿Seré brujo como dice mi hermana  ?
> NO lo creo ! simplemente, leí un poco la teoría antes.
> No es una cosa que uno diga : Pues que bruto !!! como lee !! Una repasada, como para entender algo.


Relajate quieres. El ic ya tenia fallas al colocar un mosfet en buen estado. Pues intento trabajar normal pero reventó.  Fin de la historia, igual gracias.


----------

